# Had an idea, wondered what you thought.



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

As soon as I get my 75g tank, I am going to turn my 20g into a planted tank. I was thinking of a school of Giant Danios (I already have one, from the previous owners) and plants that came from the Sri Lanka region.

These are the plants I came up with, that are easy to care for:

Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne undulata
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne willisii
Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Cryptocoryne x willisii "Lucens"

They all require low-medium low light conditions.

In this way, I will have created my own little biotope in my 20g. What do you guys think? Anything I should add?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

no giant danios. they need at least a school of 6, and a 75G tank IMO. They are called giant for a reason, and swim fast an often. they need a lot of space.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So what kind of school fish should I get? Should I get Pearl Danios?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

pearl and leopard danios are really cool if you like danios


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe you could get a school o zebra danios


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

justintrask said:


> no giant danios. they need at least a school of 6, and a 75G tank IMO.


why cant he get them he has a 75 gallon tank


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

but he is going to put them in a 20 gallon


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

elvis332 said:


> but he is going to put them in a 20 gallon


Yes, I will be putting them into a 20g, but I am a she, not a he. 



justintrask said:


> pearl and leopard danios are really cool if you like danios


That is true. I have seen both, and they are cool looking fish. I looked both up, and they do both come from the Eastern India/Sri Lanka region also. What about this. I still put the plants that I mentioned in the first post in my tank, and then I have a small school of both Zebra and Leopard Danios.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dragonbeards said:


> Yes, I will be putting them into a 20g, but I am a she, not a he.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true. I have seen both, and they are cool looking fish. I looked both up, and they do both come from the Eastern India/Sri Lanka region also. What about this. I still put the plants that I mentioned in the first post in my tank, and then I have a small school of both Zebra and Leopard Danios.


im sorry really really sorry!!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i thought they were going in the 75 gallon. OOPs my bad


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Its all right. I am just too excited to get started! I will have to post pictures when I get the finished product.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The danio mix should work fine.


----------



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

Make sure you have enough light for those cryptos. They do okay in low light, but would truly thrive if you doubled up your lighting (assuming you are going with a basic single-bulb light strip)

Also, once the cryptos get going, they can easily overwhelm a 20 gal. And if you're going with a school of Danios, you want to leave 'em some open water to move in as they are non-stop swimmers. Don't be afraid to be ruthless when pruning older yellowed and pockmarked leaves. In short, plan on getting in there at least monthly and take off anything that isn't perfect. I use good sharp scissors and nip em right off at the base.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks AndyTrask, that's really helpful. I never really thought of how quick they would grow. I'll add trimming aquatic plants to my monthly tasks once the tank is up and running.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

are you planning on adding a heater to the 20gal. if so you could put a school of barbs or tetras with some cories instead of danios. i personally would get tetras with cories with your plants. they are both schoolers so the schools should be like 6 each. Hope this helps


----------

